# Google Chrome Update Error Code 3: 0x80040154



## Green972

I'm having trouble updating my Chrome. I get this message and I'm not sure if I have the latest version or not. What can I do? 
Thank you!


----------



## SpywareDr

Fix Chrome update problems & failed updates - Google Chrome Help


If you're having problems updating Chrome on your computer, you might see: Update failed: Updates are disabled by administrator Update failed (Error: 3 or 11) An error occurred while checki



support.google.com





?


----------



## Green972

Re-installed Chrome. Went to Updates and I now have the check mark, Google chrome is up to date version 88.0.4324.104. So, Chrome should be updating automatically but I never get a pop up. Maybe now after re-install that's fixed? So far so good. If I continue to see problems will let you know/or check the site you provided.
Thank you


----------



## SpywareDr

Green972 said:


> Re-installed Chrome. Went to Updates and I now have the check mark, Google chrome is up to date version 88.0.4324.104.


 Awesome.

--


Green972 said:


> So, Chrome should be updating automatically but I never get a pop up.


Google.com/chrome/update/ > *Chrome keeps you up to date*


> ...
> Updates automatically
> 
> Chrome checks for new updates regularly, and when an update is available, Chrome applies it automatically when you close and reopen the browser.
> ...


--


Green972 said:


> Maybe now after re-install that's fixed? So far so good. If I continue to see problems will let you know/or check the site you provided.
> Thank you


You're welcome.


----------

